# أدفع 15000ج وأمتلك مزرعة 2.5 فدان – حيازة زراعية – بتسهيلات 30 شهر بدون فوائد



## شركة نور سيتى (20 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]بشاير ...من حلم الي ...حقيقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدفع 15000ج وأمتلك مزرعة 2.5 فدان – حيازة زراعية – بتسهيلات 30 شهر بدون فوائد[/FONT]*​ · [FONT=&quot]محاطة بسور شجر الجازورين واشجار الفيكس[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]شبكة ري كاملة تنقيط مصدر مياه (محبس رئيسي من البئر مباشرا)داخل المزرعة[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]اختار شتلات الزراعةمن (شتلات الجوافة-الزيتون-الرومان )ؤعمر 1.5 سنة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مع بشاير يمكنك البناء علي نسبة 2%من اجمالي المساحة في اي وقت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اما عن خدمات بشاير الاخري:[/FONT]*​ · [FONT=&quot]خدمة الاشراف الكامل علي المزرعة من توفير المهندسين المتخصصين والعمال المدربة والامن والحراسة 24 ساعة والتسميد والصبغ الازمة للمزرعة [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]خدمة تسويق المنتج تقوم الشركة بتوفير تسويق المنتج مستقبلا مقابل حصة من الارباح 10%فقط[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]لاتنسي في بشاير يمكنك اقامة مشروعات مختلفة مثل :تربية المواشي*الدواجن*البط*الارانب[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]كذلك الزراعات البينية من الخضروات والفاكهة(الطماطم*البصل*الكوسة*الفلفل*البطيخ*كانتلو ب)[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مميزات بشاير :[/FONT]*​ · [FONT=&quot]فقط 90 دقيقة من القاهرة او الاسكندرية [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]عقود تمليك –حيازة زراعية-خدمة الاشراف الكامل امن وحراسة[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تسهيلات في الدفع علي 30 شهر بدون فوائد[/FONT]​ *· **[FONT=&quot]واجهة المشروع 150 م علي الاسفلت وبعمق 2 كيلو داخلي بطريق ممهد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الاشراف الكامل على المزرعة بعد الاستلام ( الحراسة – العمالة – الصيانة – الرى – التسميد ) ويكون هذا الاشراف نظير مبلغ شهرى 200 جنية فقط للفدان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولمزيد من الاستفسار ولمتابعة عروض بشاير :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العنوان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]46 شارع الطيران مدينة نصر أمام مستشفى التأمين الصحى [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصال بنا : [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]01020202257 - 01020202259 
22607870 - 24053123[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]: إضغط هنا[/FONT][/FONT]*​ 





​


----------

